# Cosworth Show&Pre Show pics(got voted car of the day!)



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thought i would whack up some mixed selection pictures of the old nail,hope you like!


































































































And some taken en route in convoy with fellow RSOC members and at ND..pics taken by Davey boyD:


























































































And then to top of an already good day,Got handed this by the registrar!!was well chuffed:king:










With show season now being over..my poor cossie will have no mates to play with during winter,they are all getting parked up:devil::lol::driver:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done with the award, much deserved.
Very nice.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Loved my 4X4. very nice mate. :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful mate,great example of the mighty Cosworth:thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Stunning! A well deserved award indeed. :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys,appreciated:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff and a right stalking posse in the morning on the motorway.

Like the bucket and box of cleaning stuff behind the White one getting ready to show....:lol:

Congrats on the award...:thumb:

A true icon of a motor...:wave:


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice one that hasnt been played with too much, well done you must feel very proud..


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Well done mate and beautiful car :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

mate thats very nice i notice you have the tapea and the cd player how do you put the code into the cd player i have to codes for some reason and neither seem to work not sure if im putting it in wrong. and this one may seem a little odd but how do you go about cleaning your engine.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

DiscoTD5 said:


> Nice one that hasnt been played with too much, well done you must feel very proud..


Thanks guys!...yes mate i was well chuffed with it,its not a show car as such..it gets used as a daily whatever the weather,i just like to keep it clean:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats but I hate looking at your car, it makes me want my old one back so much - same colour too. :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

P4ULT said:


> mate thats very nice i notice you have the tapea and the cd player how do you put the code into the cd player i have to codes for some reason and neither seem to work not sure if im putting it in wrong. and this one may seem a little odd but how do you go about cleaning your engine.


Hi mate,the procedure to put the code into the 2040 is:

(>>) to enter first digit
(scan) to enter second digit
(play/stop) to enter third digit
(<<) to enter fourth digit

at this point the display will most likely clear and seem life less just insert a disc and it should come in to life,you will have diffrent code for the 2007:thumb:

as for cleaning the engine bay mate just elbow grease,some brushes and patience


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

:argie: :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> Hi mate,the procedure to put the code into the 2040 is:
> 
> (>>) to enter first digit
> (scan) to enter second digit
> ...


so no jet wash then. i will try stereo later cheers.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome mate, love you posting pics of you car it looks mint. Glad it got recognised too, lol at the point about your's having no playmates over winter lol.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

P4ULT said:


> so no jet wash then. i will try stereo later cheers.


No worrys if your struggling just pm me.

No mate never got jet wash in to it,to many exposed bits


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Awesome mate, love you posting pics of you car it looks mint. Glad it got recognised too, lol at the point about your's having no playmates over winter lol.


Cheers mate..lol yeah bit of a mare it gets a bit lonely,nice to go out for a drive with the rest of them


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> No worrys if your struggling just pm me.
> 
> No mate never got jet wash in to it,to many exposed bits


my thoughts exactly lots of time and patience it is


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Old skool ford at it best


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

How do, well done.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

love it mate...


----------



## ocd-carl (Dec 29, 2008)

Great work, stunning car


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love your car, old nail, you gotta be kidding! :thumb:

Well deserved car of the day too :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers Doug,you wana hear the other names i have for it:lol::thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats a nice convoy to follow :driver:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

4 sapphs
1 escy
2 frs's


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a cracking motor mate, well done.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Looks a cracking motor mate, well done.


Cheers dude:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie: :argie:

Wow wah woo wah as borat would say


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Showshine said:


> :argie: :argie:
> 
> Wow wah woo wah as borat would say


:lol::lol:.....:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

moonstone mo said:


> Cheers Doug,you wana hear the other names i have for it:lol::thumb:


*Coswolf!!!*  :thumb::thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> *Coswolf!!!*  :thumb::thumb:


..now that im liking Doug:thumb:


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Good car.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Showshine said:


> :argie: :argie:
> 
> Wow wah woo wah as borat would say


I Like, it's nice! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic car in stunning condition! It's a real credit to you!

Congrats on the award!:thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice mate I would have one of these any day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very very nice , whats on the tyres ?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cleancar said:


> very very nice , whats on the tyres ?


Cheers pal..as for tyres.AS Highystyle


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Dont see these everyday. Looks Nice


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i like seeing the older cars looking as good as this, i have a 1992 7 series and have just begining my detailing journey cars like this give me plenty of insperation top motor


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

mint :thumb: hard to beat an rs ford (espescially if it has a cosworth in it :thumb


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup, looking fantastic that is.


----------

